# Happy Retirement Sire de Grugy



## scotlass (19 December 2017)

Delighted to hear that the striking chestnut is going to spend the rest of his days hacking and going to the beach with the Moores, who clearly adore him.


----------



## humblepie (19 December 2017)

That&#8217;s nice to know.


----------



## Clodagh (20 December 2017)

Thast is good news. Got to love a chestnut with a blaze!


----------



## Orangehorse (20 December 2017)

Well the connections certainly enjoyed some great days with him, dreams come true.  And nice that he is going to have a lovely retirement.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 December 2017)

its great that he has retired sound and happy and will have a good retirement.


----------

